
Show HN: HN Recommended – a curated list of HN commenters' opinions - wyozi
https://hnrecommended.com/
======
wyozi
I've noticed I have been doing a lot of "site:news.ycombinator.com <topic>"
searches on Google lately and thought I would compile what I find on this
website. It is hosted on Github and contributions are welcome.

Obviously there is a lot of editorial bias in selecting the answers for a Q&A
collection like this, but hopefully direct links to the source comments and
the public nature helps alleviate these concerns a bit. The main objective of
the website is to be interesting to quickly skim through or to serve as the
minimal start point for research in a given topic.

